# طواجن الفخار ونحاس متوفر بكل المقاسات بتمني تعجبكم



## جوهرة المغرب (22 يوليو 2013)

طواجن الفخار ونحاس متوفر بكل المقاسات بتمني تعجبكم للاستفسار المرجو مراسلتي​






طواجن من الفخار فيها الكبير والمتوسط المزخرف كما الصور والغير مزخرف












طواجن من الفخار صغيرة الحجم متنوعة الالوان ويوجد حجم اصغر منها 
















حلة ماء بستة كؤوس


























صحون من الفخار متعددة الاستعمال

طواجز نحاسية للتقديم وتوزيعات متوفر فيها 7 احجام 



اتمني ان تنال اعجابكم
لا تنسونا من دعائكم الطيب


----------



## جوهرة المغرب (23 يوليو 2013)

*رد: طواجن الفخار ونحاس متوفر بكل المقاسات بتمني تعجبكم*

استغفر الله


----------



## جوهرة المغرب (23 يوليو 2013)

*رد: طواجن الفخار ونحاس متوفر بكل المقاسات بتمني تعجبكم*

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله


----------

